# Mittig abfallender Effekt im Logo



## Krasse (27. April 2016)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir kurz helfen? Wie bekomme ich beim Logo diesen Effekt von der Mitte heraus hin? (siehe Bild im Anhang). Wäre über eure Hilfe sehr dankbar. 

lg daniel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. April 2016)

Hi,
Sorry welchen Effekt meinst du?
Die Strahlen, das halbseitige Abdunkeln ...


----------



## Krasse (29. April 2016)

Die Kante in der Mitte.
lg


----------

